
What Happened After Gravity Payments Set a $70k Minimum Wage - kareemm
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201511/paul-keegan/does-more-pay-mean-more-growth.html
======
epalmer
At the bottom of the article there are other CEOs quoted including

>Outsource it all.= >Andrew Alexander Founder, Limitless Academy, Scottsdale,
Arizona >"I pay my people $4 per hour. No, that's not a typo," says Alexander.
"My most recent hire is named Mary, and she lives in the Philippines, which
annoys a lot of my American friends struggling to get work. This is becoming
the new norm for startup entrepreneurs. With limited funding, it's important
to get the most as we can out of every dollar. >"But this goes beyond the
money. ..."

At $4 / hr this is all about the money... Credibility gap in my mind.

~~~
kubiiii
He fails at getting the most he can out of every dollar since he overpays Mary
according to the rest of his quote.

------
exelius
Did not expect the results to be so positive. I'm curious how much of his
business's success can be attributed to the publicity that this whole thing
caused versus happier, more productive employees; but it's a pleasant surprise
to see it's working out so well.

------
eevilspock
same article (but on Slate.com) and 120+ comments this morning here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10450541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10450541)

------
detaro
discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10448113](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10448113)

